# How were you led to the doctrines of Grace?



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

I love hearing about how believers were led by God to embrace His Sovereignty in all things. Especially when they were once entrenched in arminianism. 

So, pray tell, how did our Lord and saviour led you to embrace the doctrines of grace?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

By reading the bible. I was not churched growing up, and simply reading Scripture from start to finish demonstrated to me how right the DoG are and how most churches in the US are goofy.

Theognome


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> By reading the bible. I was not churched growing up, and simply reading Scripture from start to finish demonstrated to me how right the DoG are and how most churches in the US are goofy.
> 
> Theognome



so, was there any calvinist influence? i.e books or people? 

Or did you discover them independently? What scriptures convinced you?


----------



## Casey (Feb 28, 2009)

It all started when a pastor of a Southern Baptist congregation in Mississippi lent me Loraine Boettner's _Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > By reading the bible. I was not churched growing up, and simply reading Scripture from start to finish demonstrated to me how right the DoG are and how most churches in the US are goofy.
> ...



Independently. I opened a bible, started at Genesis 1, and started reading. I posted in the writers forum, 'A Black and Blue Gospel'. It is my testimony.

Theognome


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 28, 2009)

By reading Bahnsen & Gentry's House Divided. Which prompted me to buy Bahnsen's Always Ready, which prompted me to download many of his series on Apologetics, which prompted me to re-examine the "Deadly Flower" TULIP and then I realized that I was disagreeing with a false representation of the Doctrines of Grace. I then studied out what the scriptures said on them and then believed them.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 28, 2009)

a group of friends (4 pters) were talking about it. I was interested so I started studying calvinism and after such found the trail to john piper, listened to Romans 8 and 9 preaching (which sealed the complete sovereignty of God in all things for me).


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think, by God's grace (no pun intended), I had leaned that way for a long time but had never had it explained systematically before. 

I began attending a reformed church for the first time, a PCA church, and immediately came to realize and accept the preponderance of Scripture was on the side of the "five points." (something like more supporting it and than not, maybe 55/45%).

After a couple years of hearing it, discussing it with others, reading it in the Westminster Standards and looking at the Scripture proofs supporting each proposition and statement, it became a "clear and convincing" case. Something like 70% of Scripture on that side for the limited atonement, but 30% either unclear or apparently supporting the other side.

Two summers ago, something clicked. I suddenly seemed to understand most all of the verses that seemed to support an unlimited atonement- "all" meant "all sorts of" not every single one. It made sense. In context "all of us" was referring to Christians, especially in the early church where God expanded from mostly Israel to the whole world, in accordance with His plan from the beginning. In that context, it was a major issue, explaining how God, who had dealt with primarily Israel was now dealing with people in the whole world, Jew and Gentile.

My understanding was suddenly so remarkable, I wrote in my Bible, "date the doctrine of election became clear to me."

Glory be to God.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

My study buddies Sproul, Horton, Lloyd-Jones, Spurgeon and a couple more


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 28, 2009)

R.C. Sproul


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 28, 2009)

I was born spouting the Five Points...almost. My parents are Presbyterians (PCA) so it was ingrained very early on.


----------



## charliejunfan (Feb 28, 2009)

My dad had me listen to John Macarthur, then I started to attend a Reformed Baptist church


----------



## westminken (Feb 28, 2009)

For me, it was a Sunday School class in a Disciples of Christ church. The teacher, also one of the assistant pastors, was teaching Genesis. Along the way, we stopped to study the Five Points of Calvinism. I have always had a very high view of Scripture and as we worked through the various passages dealing with the five points I became a firm believer of the grace of God. After that time, I enrolled at WTS Dallas and became more entrenched with Covenant Theology. Needless to say, my wife and I left that church and joined a local PCA church. That was going on five years in July/August. Also, the assistant pastor left that church about a year and half after we did and is now a ruling elder at my home church. 

Amazing how God's grace works out.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 28, 2009)

Reading Romans for the first time and coming across Phil Johnson's stuff on the Spurgeon Archive.


----------



## rgray (Feb 28, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I was born spouting the Five Points...almost. My parents are Presbyterians (PCA) so it was ingrained very early on.



It was the same for me. My dad was a PCA minister (actually RPC'ES to begin with). I was that annoying Reformed guy in my generally Evangelical Christian school. 

I'm not so annoying about it now... but i think it's _because _the Doctrines of Grace are truly dear to me. That God would save a wretch like me... it makes no sense except for his free Grace to me in Christ!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 28, 2009)

Kicking and screaming 



Short story: a PCA minister, a husband, bible study, and the Puritanboard.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 28, 2009)

A professor who laid out the scriptural case beautifully...he said he was not a Calvinist, but said that he wanted us to know the scriptural case for both positions. The funny thing is, when he left the institution, he gave some friends and me two cases of books...all of them were by Calvinists. He gave them to us with a wink. (He pastored a huge SBC church and taught at a Baptist institution.)

From there I simply contintued to read and study the Bible, and was absolutely convinced of the truth of the DoG.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

nicnap said:


> A professor who laid out the scriptural case beautifully...he said he was not a Calvinist, but said that he wanted us to know the scriptural case for both positions. The funny thing is, when he left the institution, he gave some friends and me two cases of books...all of them were by Calvinists. He gave them to us with a wink. (He pastored a huge SBC church and taught at a Baptist institution.)
> 
> From there I simply contintued to read and study the Bible, and was absolutely convinced of the truth of the DoG.



so, was he lying?


----------



## nicnap (Feb 28, 2009)

No...he tended to the Amyrauldian (sp?) position; he just knew that Calvinists weren't "wicked and of the devil." He held to what he called the antinomy position...they are both in Scripture, though we can't reconcile it with our minds, there is no trouble in the mind of God. He gave them to us with a wink because the friends and I had earned the reputation of being the few Calvinists among the student body (though there are several Calvinist professors there). We sat together at lunch, and he had given us the nickname of being the "TULIP table." That's why he gave us the books.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 28, 2009)

Tip-Toe Through  TULIP

Seriously! It was linked somewhere, maybe on Phil Johnson's Spurgeon Archive. I was reading about Spurgeon and how he embraced Calvinism and somehow found this link. Between reading it, the stuff from Spurgeon and my Bible (of all things) I was hooked. I quickly noticed that the proponents of Calvinism used Scripture, the adversaries used philosophy. It was interesting though. I didn't change my views so much as clarify, expand and systemetize what I knew. It just fell into place for me as I read, with no struggle or resistance. It was quite liberating though - almost like getting saved.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 28, 2009)

I had(have) a couple friends who had discovered Calvinism some time prior, I'm not exactly sure how or when... but anyway. They brought up the subject a couple of times during some after-church conversations, and lent me several debates on the subject. That and doing an extensive amount of reading led me to conclude that Calvinism wasn't such a bad heresy after all.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 28, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I had(have) a couple friends who had discovered Calvinism some time prior, I'm not exactly sure how or when... but anyway. They brought up the subject a couple of times during some after-church conversations, and lent me several debates on the subject. That and doing an extensive amount of reading led me to conclude that Calvinism wasn't such a bad heresy after all.



I am very curious, if you don't mind and due to being very familiar with the group you are associated with, but what affects are there with you being a Calvinist and being in your church? Or is this something that you aren't at the talking about stage yet (?)


----------



## Skyler (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I had(have) a couple friends who had discovered Calvinism some time prior, I'm not exactly sure how or when... but anyway. They brought up the subject a couple of times during some after-church conversations, and lent me several debates on the subject. That and doing an extensive amount of reading led me to conclude that Calvinism wasn't such a bad heresy after all.
> ...



Well, I haven't exactly been spreading Calvinism everywhere I go, no. 

However, my dad is one of the pastors of our church, so we talk about it a bit. He actually commented recently that he was leaning more towards the reformed understanding of salvation, in that God must first draw a man and he said he was even open to it being irresistible. The only point he disagreed with, he said, was preservation of the saints or eternal security.

This is a marked improvement from the first time I brought it up, when he wouldn't even go that far. I think God's starting to answer my prayers. 

Most of the other people in the church aren't particularly concerned about it. The one exception, I think, would be the parents of the friends I mentioned.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 28, 2009)

As a fairly new Christian, I was attending a Bible study in college in which the leader (who later went on to be a PCA and currently EPC pastor). Many quit coming when he did. A few days later, I ran into the leader and he showed me a quote by Spurgeon where CH referred to Calvinism as simply the teachings of Bible. Seemed to make a whole lotta sense to me.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

As a baby believer I was in a mixed up Southern Baptist hodgepodge. There were people teaching Dispensational , Arminian and New Apostolic Reformation stuff all at the same time. It led me to a crisis of belief that boiled down to this: someone has to be wrong. As I read the Bible for myself and remembered some anti-Calvinist sermons from the Pastor, I came to the conclusion that he was wrong and Paul was right. Ephesians settled the issue once and for all as I digested it with limited language tools and several commentaries. I also learned the so called new and enlightened stuff was actually man's pipe dreams and not from Scripture at all. That got me into Church History and the beginnings of the Reformation.


----------



## okcalvin (Feb 28, 2009)

I was raised in liberal Methodism. I first heard the gospel preached when a teenager. We had moved to Paris, TX, in '73. To meet kids my own age, I started attending a youth group led by a coworker of my dad's. A rule of the group was to attend worship somewhere on Sunday evening before going to the youth meeting. I started going to the sponsoring church's evening worship services (first Sunday I attended they had voted that AM to leave the PCUS and join the Continuing Presbyterians--precursor to the PCA). I was converted during that summer, listening to the expositions on Jonah!

The pastor and youth leader discipled me; I got a copy of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms with Scripture Proofs. I went through each chapter and section, looking up all of the references. 

I never had any "struggles" in coming to the Doctrines of Grace; they were understood as the truth from the moment the Lord opened my eyes the day of my new birth; they were the very air I breathed and the water I drank. What I heard from the pulpit was in accord with what I read in the Word. 

It was reality, that reality as described by God in His Word, that had invaded my understanding. The Creator-creature distinction was what clinched it; what followed close on its heels was His absolute sovereignty, authority of His Word, His grace and mercy to sinners, His loving care and keeping of us to the end - were the new grid-references in my mind. 

I later in college did what Francis Shaeffer described as he had done in his book, True Spirituality - go back to square one, to the very core commitments and understanding of the Faith once for all delivered to the saints, and build from there. All of the presuppositions examined, beginning with the Creator-creature distinction and the absolute authority of God's Word, checked out. 

I have now been in the Lord Jesus for 35 years; I increasingly have trouble remembering what my life was like "B.C." I see the Lord's fitting me more and more to be after the image of His Son - with a lot of the usual bumps and bruises of learning to die to self, to the old man, to be renewed in the spirit of mind, and to put new patterns of in Christ.

To God Alone Be All Glory, Honor, and Praise!

_______________
John Owen Butler
Pastor-teacher
Beal Heights PCA
Lawton, OK


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 28, 2009)

That is good. I'll be praying. Mayhap we'll have a converted Reformed Baptist church on our hands  LOL!


----------



## Craig (Feb 28, 2009)

There was a "surge" of people turning Reformed at my childhood church. I was discussing (heatedly, but affectionately) with one man after a get together at my parent's home. I was 19 years old on summer break from college. 

I argued from the Bible for Arminianism...and to my amazement he argued for predestination from the Bible. He did so with such a reliance upon the Word that I remember wondering in prayer before God that night: "If you are a God who predestinates...can I worship You?"

From that moment, I read the Bible differently.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 28, 2009)

_Foundations of the Christian Faith_ by James Montgomery Boice


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 28, 2009)

Although I wasn't brought up in a Christian home we went to church. In the good providence of God it was a presbyterian and reformed church. When I was converted I started going back to church. I never really knew what reformed meant until about 10 years ago even though I heard it often enough. I attended a part time theology course and it was like a revelation to me- "ah, so this is what reformed theology is. Well, I believe this so I must be reformed."


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2009)

An anti-calvinist youth minister led me to Calvinism. But for him I never would have heard of it and gone searching out of curiosity.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 28, 2009)

I was Southern Baptist (starting age 11) and while in Jr College in my early 20's my philosophy professor laid out arguments against "free will" and I began to ask questions and wrestled with it for awhile but in the end rejected the arminianism I was taught.


----------



## ww (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob Jones University and Dr Terry Rude's Bible Doctrines Class. Our Text Book addressed the Decrees of God from an Infra, Supra, etc point of view. So believe it or not my first introduction was as a result of the Decrees of God. From there a Free Presbyterian friend gave me Journey through Grace, a Theological novel by Richard Belcher and the rest is history.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 28, 2009)

Listening to the "Renewing your Mind" radio program was a major influence I thank God for using R.C Sproul

My Pastor (Who is not a Calvinist) suggested I read "The Sovereignty of God" by A.W Pink when I asked him for resource on His Sovereignty,he asked me if I was a "five pointer" and I didnt know what that meant then but after I read Pink's book I became obsessed with these Doctrines,and one of the things that Pink alluded to in his book was something about God being the one that not only saves freely and monergistically but that it is only but a Sovereign work of His Spirit through His Word can anyone see and desire these doctrines

Just like Saving grace that God gives it seems like He goes beyond this and gives a special Grace to see Him in His Majesty,Sovereignty and Glory through Reformed Theology,even though I've been on thier side it amazes me that they just dont get it at all and it's not due to me being more intelligent (I'm not) or whatever, just a blessing from God to see the Truth fully,it's kinda neet growing up on the other side of the tracks because I can understand how to explain where they fall short and have a compassion for them as God has with me and reveals Himself to "Babes" like me-Praise Him God Almighty!!


----------



## tdowns (Feb 28, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> It didn't change my views so much as clarify, expand and systemetize what I knew. It just fell into place for me as I read, with no struggle or resistance. It was quite liberating though.



I relate to this...with my past, present, and future awareness of my sinful state, the obvious transcendent holiness of any being that could be called God, and therefore the obvious need for Him to do ALL the work...it's what I believed was the truth from day one; before having it "clarified, expanded, or systematized". As I traveled through Calvary Chapels, Four Squares, and the radio preachers; John MacArthur and RC rang true...then I stumbled across the White Horse Inn, and, although, I'd say my "dog" was in line, they pushed me over the edge to Reformed Theology as a whole (eschatology, etc.).

And then...drum roll...in debating, and searching, I stumbled across, what I can say, over the last five years, outside God and His Word, was the most "clarifying, expanding, and systematizing" tool in my Reformed understanding...

THE PURITAN BOARD!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 28, 2009)

Romans ... most particularly Romans 9.

A very patient brother gave me a list of verses, and I didn't want to believe them. But I did know that the Bible is God's word, and I certainly didn't want to reject his word. Most of the verses had been glossed over by the preachers I'd heard. (U.S. Southern Baptists that just didn't get it ... they were good and Godly men, and I love them as they told me of the gospel which I had never heard as a child.) Just having someone say read Paul's argumentation and ask yourself why he asked each of the questions, and why he replied as he did.

That changed me forever (at least until now ... I haven't reached eternity yet. )


----------



## he beholds (Feb 28, 2009)

Although I went to a Reformed college, I didn't know what that really meant (I thought it was the same as my PCUSA youth group at home, but they sang Psalms instead of "Lord I Lift Your Name on High."
I had a friend who was a college professor for a very short time there, and she invited me to an RP church, where I suppose something was going on, but I still didn't notice! She mentored me, but I never really knew that what she believed was different than what I believed. 
After starting to go to a PCA church with friends (my future husband included) I heard sermons with the DoG on the periphery, but still did not catch it that it was not what I believed. 
My boyfriend or fiance (I forget exactly when this was!) was explaining election to me one evening, using the term and definitions and everything. I was really mad at him and could not believe that he believed what he was saying! I was so offended that God could have chosen me but not my mom, or others whom I knew weren't Christians. However, very quickly I realized how freeing this was, that I could not save someone, and I dove right in. 
Then I was the one making people mad! My dad, a Baptist, once told me, "Don't witness to my family, then. Don't even pray for them!" He was afraid I'd say, "God might not love you."
He also had a hard time understanding how God didn't choose everyone. He still is not there, yet.


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 1, 2009)

I discovered the doctrines of Grace through my curiosity over what doctrine and theology my forefathers held. Reading Spurgeon and the early works of the reformation I begin to understand and accept the full Doctrines of Grace. Even though this is partially contrary to what my family believes as well as many of my fellow church members.


----------



## JM (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly, I read Romans. 

When I was done I was a convinced predestinarian. 

Shortly after the first time I read through Romans I was talking with some Christian folks I knew about Romans and they called me a Calvinist, of course I denied it, I had no idea of what a Calvinist was. 

How dare they! 

After that short discussion I searched the net and found out I was a Calvinist.



I started reading more about the Reformation after that.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 1, 2009)

I was asking a lot of questions early on as a Christian. These questions made a lot of people in my little Southern Baptist church very uncomfortable. It was the simply reading of the Bible that lead me to ask those questions. Then, by God's providence, I became a member of Calvary Baptist Church while attending University. The pastor was Roger Ellsworth and he believed in the Doctrines of Grace. He help me flesh out my theology to help me have a better understanding of what God had been revealing to me over a period of about six years. 

I've never been the same.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 1, 2009)

When I got sick and tiered of "easy believism" at Rapture Ready - your prophecy resource for the end times and was scolded for believing in "Lordship Salvation" I "Googled" that term and found John MacArhtur's "Hard to believe", and then about a week later, the Puritan Board. It all fell into place after that.


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't resist this opportunity. 

As a young Christian, just a few days or weeks away from paganism, I dropped in on a Christian bookstore run by one of the elders of the independent Pentecostal church I had been converted in. As soon as he saw me he came over, marched me to the back rack and said "Buy this book!" It was Dr. Packer's _Knowing God_

Yes, it was an unusual Pentecostal church!


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 1, 2009)

I was happy in an arminian church with a great pastor who truly loved the Bible. He tried to answer my questions about predestination and election that I had from reading the Bible, but his answers never really satisfied me.

RC Sproul's "Renewing your Mind" was on the radio during my lunch hour while I was in a training class at work and I started listening to him. I had a hard time believing what he was saying, but he kept backing up everything he said with the Bible. So I started buying and reading the books by Sproul that were recommended during the broadcast.

Once I realized that the Bible did teach reformed theology, I was at first upset with God for doing things that way. The hardest thing for me to accept was that God chose me and changed my heart so that I loved him (and that there was nothing good in me that made him do it), rather than me making the choice to accept Christ.

As I was learning I was sharing what I learned of reformed theology with my husband. He struggled with it at first as I had, then came to believe it as well (praise God!). We were sad to leave our much loved arminian pastor and congregation, but we felt that we had to move. We found a PCA church near our house.

Praise God and thanks to him for letting RC Sproul be on the radio during my lunch break!


----------



## baron (Mar 1, 2009)

After being saved I attended a Pentecostal church which stressed not reading any books but only the Bible. Christian books were taboo. One day on a church outing where I took my children to swim and skate, I found a christian book store there. I went in and the manager started a conservation with me and then he showed me Arthur Pink Practical Christianity.
That was the end of the Pentecostal church for me. Then he showed me Spurgeon, and Lloyd-Jones. Started going to a Baptist churches found pastors who liked those men but did not believe as those men did. No internet in those days. Had lots of questions but no one to talk with about my questions. So drifted away from doctrines of grace till I found the PB board. So once again I'm new to Reformed thinking but now, I can read all the great questions and answers on this board. 
I do admit I LOVE lurking and reading here due to my limited knowledge regarding most of the questions. 
I'am truly greatfull for this Board and the people on it.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2009)

Slowly by studying Ephesians 1&2, & Romans 9.

My wife thought I was going nuts talking out loud and pacing during my personal bible studies all those years ago.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 1, 2009)

After 10 years of wretched sorrow in (and out of) an armino/pelagian charismanian theology, I read the.... Book of Romans (surprise) all through in a night in 1989, then went to get a haircut where the barber happened to be a Reformed Baptist Pastor. He buried me in Pink, Spurgeon, and Luther pamphlets and tracts, and sent me home shorn and shocked. Fought for 5 years, ran and tried to hide, but to no avail. Through Sproul and White Horse Inn, I finally ended up in a PCA Church in 1996. Thanks be to God!


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 1, 2009)

Someone gave us a bunch of old Steve Brown tapes in the early to mid-nineties when I was in college - old tapes from when he pastored what I think was a PCA in Key Biscayne FL, long before he taught at RTS. He kept using the term Five Point Calvinist, but never said what the Five Points were. I'd ask people and all I'd get was a bunch of garbage from my evanjelly friends about "burning witches" and "legalism" and how four of the five points were great, but "limited atonement" was mean and nasty and "unmerciful". 

All I knew is, I liked Brown's preaching _at that time in my young Christian life_ , and the Bible started making sense to me in a way it never had before. I had never heard the Bible interpreted non-dispensationally before and that was a breath of fresh air. Brown often mentioned that he was a Presbyterian, but the only presbyterian "churches" I knew of were apostate dens of Marxism and modernistic blasphemy. So I looked in the phone book for a Calvinistic Presbyterian type Church and found an OPC and went there, became a member and stayed there for two years until Bill and I were married there. 

Memory lane! Wow...  what a load of fun.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 1, 2009)

Heh folks, awesome testimonies! Thanks for sharing. Keep them rolling in! 

As for me, it was a long journey, some of the said names were influential in my own journey. i.e 

Charles Spurgeon
M.L Jones
Phil Johnson's articles on Finney and Spurgeon. 
Romans 9 was the scripture which upset my world. 
John Piper was an awesome influence. 
I'm sure there were many more...

I also remember getting upset with the doctrines of grace. I remember throwing a calvinist pamphlet across my room in disgust when I read about limited atonement! 

However, God allowed me no rest until I bowed the knee to his Sovereignty in all things including salvation. 

I never was into 'easy believism' though, and I think in many ways I was a calvinist in my heart, if not some of my understanding. I guess the stumbling blocks were free will and limited atonement. 

Praise God for his goodness and His soverign grace!


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd have to say that after I became a Christian (I had been a non-observant Roman Catholic) and visiting some churches, the Lord led me to a small OPC church where I was blessed with great teaching. I remember that we were studying Packer's "Knowing God" and I also listened to many Sproul tapes.


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2009)

The book of Romans. It captured my heart and mind.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 1, 2009)

I do not have anything original to add, but I will chime in anyway. My story is basically a mash-up of the ones already mentioned. My former pastor had been introduced, in subtle ways, to the DoG over the years. One day he mentioned the word "Calvinism". I simply googled it, and the search was on. I settled in on Lorraine Boettners' "Reformed Doctrine of Predestination". I literally sat down with this book and my Bible, and began to study and pray over the next several weeks. As already mentioned, there was no "struggle" for me. I was raised Southern Baptist, but had only been converted for less than a year. Most of what I had learned in my life (Arminianism) just did not "add up". I progressed to many more books, and continued to grow in the Word, primarily. Simply put, for me anyway, the DoG simply "make sense", at least to my finite mind. These doctrines fully line up with what I read in Gods Holy Word, and that settled it for me.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 2, 2009)

Well....I entered an Arminian Baptist church at age 17 that was slowly reading into Calvinism. The weird, twisted conglomeration of theology that developed out of their pursuit I don't know has ever been duplicated in this life, it seems,....at least I have not read of anything exactly similar to it in any books. After 15 or so years of exposure to their "development", I began to read for myself the books of the reformers that they began to quote evey so often. I bought Edwards' works, as well as Calvin's Commentaries, and began reading them for myself. But, the main difference was prayer, and the near daily crying out of my own spirit to the Lord for help and relief from the burden of their teachings that was upon me. Gradually, light began to ensue......and I quickly became an outcast. But, the doctrines of grace were coming more and more to light, all at the same time it seems. And so, the Lord saw my way out of that pit, and provided my escape that I ever so needed. I still have so many ripple marks and scars, that show themselves as often as the day, it seems. I'm sure, those of you who identify with my experience, know well what I'm talking about. But, I'd never trade the cost for the benefit.....ever.....in my entire life. I've seen the value of the benefit of the doctrines of grace......and they are worth every penny that it has cost me to find them......and boy.....I could go on and on about that cost,.......you have no idea. But, I praise God, for his grace, that allows me to partake of such a blessed understanding! I'm soooo humbled.....and yet, soooooo much thankful and enjoying of it all! And then.......I found the PB.....and I have been blessed that much more!!! But, that is another story...


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Mar 2, 2009)

well for me, I was raised in a penacostal church, in which they were huge, huge, HUGE on Arminianism. I felt that I could loose my salvation and in order to be a "good christian" I better show it by speaking in tongues and if the spirit of God was on the congregation, it was impressive if you fainted.
No lie. 
Anyways, I recently became reformed about a year ago when I met my boyfriend, Matthew. It took a lot of God working through him for me to realize that doctrine I once believed was false and very much so decieving.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 2, 2009)

sofarawaykisses said:


> well for me, I was raised in a penacostal church, in which they were huge, huge, HUGE on Arminianism. I felt that I could loose my salvation and in order to be a "good christian" I better show it by speaking in tongues and if the spirit of God was on the congregation, it was impressive if you fainted.
> No lie.
> Anyways, I recently became reformed about a year ago when I met my boyfriend, Matthew. It took a lot of God working through him for me to realize that doctrine I once believed was false and very much so decieving.



I remember attending a penacostal church service with a friend, when I was 19 or so, and we were in the 2nd row. The pastor came up to some older guy in the row in front of me, and I heard him say these very words....."have you received the Holy Spirit yet?" And, the guy said that he wasn't sure. So, the pastor said that the HS was available if he wanted it. So, the guy did want it....and he began to almost strain....as if his straining was going to allow the HS into his body and make him speak in tongues...he was so trying to make himself available for it....the man's mouth was even open....trying to allow it to be "moved" by the Spirit. Then the pastor leaned into him, so as to not allow himself to be heard through the microphone.....and I happened to be directly behind the guy and able to hear what was said. The pastor said, "if you think that the HS is going to come down here and make your tongue flap, then you're crazy. You have to start moving your tongue, and then trust by faith that it is the HS doing it. And then he will take over." I almost puked! 

So anyway,.......don't feel like you're alone.....many people...even smart and highly intelligent people...are being duped by this stuff. Praise God that he enlightened you to see what your boyfriend was telling you! Thank you for sharing, sister!

Blessings!


----------



## A.J. (Mar 2, 2009)

I learned the doctrines of sovereign grace initially through James White's website AOMIN.org as I was looking for resources on _Sola Scriptura_ and _Sola Fide_. Since my discovery of Reformed Theology, I've been reading Reformed books and listening to Reformed sermons.


----------



## christiana (Mar 2, 2009)

I read Pink's The Sovereignty of God and also The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Boettner. I then prayed to be led to a 'real' church where truth was taught and preached. The very first Sunday I attended my new church was their first day of study of The Five Points of Calvinism. I'd never heard such doctrine taught before and my soul just drank it in like a dried out sponge! What joy!!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Mar 2, 2009)

John Piper's sermons and Augustine's Confessions finally pushed me over the edge after years of fighting it. Spurgeon, Pink, and MacArthur got me moving that direction first. Besides that, God really put me through a humbling trial that helped make the Doctrines of Grace look beautiful to me.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I think I was truely converted after listening to Paul Washers "shocking message" sermon which has like 1 mill. hits on youtube or something now because even though I had trust in Jesus, I didn't know about blood atonement, the justice of God or anything really to do with the meaning behind Jesus paying for sin, therefore even though I wasn't the same as I used to be when I was unconverted, I had no power and no strength or consistency in my walk with Christ because the gospel had not been explained to me even though I was a year and counting in church and had read the bible through the NT once already It was like reading in German to me. 

Anyway sooo heres a funny part, God in his providence, had me meet Jon 316 in the street randomly when I was out with my old girlfriend and then I think the same day or some days after I seen a link to Jon 316's blog and I was like oh... i met him the other day lets check this out. I went on, there was a video by Paul washer, which explained the cross and then I watched the shocking youth one right after it and that same night boom, Christ became the most valueable thing and everything else became nothing and my christian walk just became real. I then proceeded to read scripture, ended up listening to more of washers sermons which explains calvinism etc... and then listened to some of the free presbyterian ministers on sermonaudio Dr. Ian Paisley, Rev. Alan Cairns etc... and from there I read the westminister confession of faith and I seen the sense it made from scripture and just kept listening to sermons, struggled with the idea of arminianism vs calvinism from both perspectives and calvinism still comes out the winner every time and then john suggested PB to me.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I was an ordained minister, preaching every Sunday and serving a church when ZGod changed my heart, taught my mind and showed me the Biblical truth of the Doctrines of Grace. And in the mainline, no less!

With God, all things are possible!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 2, 2009)

Raised and steeped in charismatic pentecostalism until I heard RC Sproul on the Christian radio station one day. I was forever changed from that day forward. Before coming to the doctrines of grace I never understood the scriptures when I would read them, just like LeeJUk. It was truly a miracle because I had only ever heard bad things about "once saved always saved" people.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 2, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > So, pray tell, how did our Lord and saviour led you to embrace the doctrines of grace?
> ...



Thanks for mang your testimony available Joshua, I also like your website.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 2, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> I also remember getting upset with the doctrines of grace. I remember throwing a calvinist pamphlet across my room in disgust when I read about limited atonement!



Boy, does that sound familiar! More than once, while greatly struggling
with the DoG, I chucked a book across the room while proclaiming "That's not fair!"

From the beginning:
While studying the bible, there were many passages that didn't square up with
what I was taught(arminian; before I knew there was a difference).Providence
& some web links led me to Phil Johnson's stuff. Did an in-depth study of Romans. Reading Dr. White's "The Potter's Freedom" & Sproul's "Chosen By God" made it a done deal.

Like I said, I struggled greatly with the DoG. Had a problem with the "fairness"
of it all eek:stoooopid charge to level at God, in retrospect). Once I realized "is it 'fairness' you want, or rather
'mercy' that you desire", I was settled on the sovereignty of God. Then being overwhelmed by His sovereignty seemed like a wet blanket on my prayer life.
I was involved in the prayer ministry, but thought if He is that sovereign, why pray? When I finallyrealized that God not only ordains the ends, but also the means, the "wet blanket" was consumed by the fire of prayer!

After all this, THEN I find the "Amazing Grace/Calvinism" DVD...
Wish I would have found it sooner. It is so well done; I have given more than a few of these away to friends.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2009)

I grew up Arminian. Then, about a year and a half ago at an SBC church (very Dispensational, but vaguely Calvinistic) the pastor mentioned that those who believe were chosen by God, which was a newish concept to me. I asked him about what he said after the sermon and he gave just a few more verses to explain what he meant. That's where it started and remained for another two or three months, though my family left that church because unscriptural practices were taking place. We ended up attending a Reformed church for the first time. We have remained there since and have totally embraced the DoG. It has made Scripture make _so much more sense!_ Praise God for His providence...






timmopussycat said:


> Yes, it was an unusual Pentecostal church!



Most are unusual, in my experience


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 2, 2009)

> It has made Scripture make so much more sense! Praise God for His providence...



now, isnt that the truth!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 2, 2009)

Thirty-three years ago I was saved through the cassette tape ministry of S. Lewis Johnson at Believer's Chapel. He was a 5-pointer even though a dispensationalist. The bookstore at Believer's Chapel was full of Reformed works. I was turned on to B. B. Warfield and my uncle sent me a hardback copy of Pink's _Sovereignty of God_. Not long after that our mini-church did a study through Packer's _Knowing God_. It was a done deal. 

After 33 years in the faith, I've only become more strongly commited to the doctrines of grace.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 2, 2009)

Articles at Monergism.com


----------



## Matthias (Mar 2, 2009)

I was never "churched" at all and had NO religion in my upbringing... but at around 23-24 years of age the Lord began calling me out of a life of darkness and drug abuse.. he simply granted me the desire to read the Bible, and used a friend of my Mothers who was a Christian to give me the good news. My desire for the word was INTENSE, literally overnight!! All of my studying of the word, online forums etc etc was Reformed based and Calvinistic.. God just led me down a path of clear doctrine, and gave me the ability to spot the ridiculous heresies and luke-warm milk being spewed in most pulpits. I feel so Blessed at how he gave me a LOVE for the word first.... when you love the Word, its easy to see what it truly says, instead of trying to make it say what you want it to say.


----------



## ExGentibus (Mar 3, 2009)

It was the Bible for me. When I first began reading it, at around 18-19 years of age, I had only heard the selected passages that are read in catholic churches, and was very confused about the purpose of religion in general. Then by the grace of God I opened the only Bible we had at home to see if the things were really that way. The more I read, the more I could see God's sovereignty in action, His mercy, and the many errors the priests had taught me.

It was only some time later, thanks to the Internet, that I discovered that what I believed was called "Calvinism". This led me to read more about Calvin, his Institutes, the 5 solas and the Doctrines of Grace.

For the word of God is quick, and powerful.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 3, 2009)

I accepted the doctrines of grace into my heart at church camp when I was 9 years old and recommitted myself to them at a Calvinist conference when I was 15, 17, 18, 21, 26, and 32 following a showing of "Cromwell".


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 3, 2009)

I was raised in the Church of Christ. My mother's family goes all the way back to Alexander Cambell's time in the Restoration Movement. I have Primitive Baptist and Church of Christ roots on my father's side. I was raised in one of the Church of Christ 'meccas'. My father was a professor at one of the main CofC universities. Usually the CofC is Arminian, but there are still some remnants of its Reformed roots there among some folks. I was taught the party line of Arminianism, but Romans captured me while in college. I was a 'black sheep' who asked all of the wrong questions and often took the wrong positions. I was already on the way to becoming a closet Calvinist, in spite of the fact that I could out debate all the open Calvinists on campus. But, I couldn't out debate Scripture or its authour.

By the time I was out of college and married I was an Amyraldist. I really was in the closet though. I remember preaching through Romans, still my favourite epistle, and running head long into Romans Nine one evening and had to repent of my arrogant pride in thinking that I had it all figured out. From there on it was an interesting ride since I was working among the Christian Church (Independent) congregations at the time.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 3, 2009)

My dad taught me the doctrines of grace; I rebelled but they are true and I didn't get away from them.


----------



## skala (Mar 4, 2009)

I stumbled across the website letgodbetrue.com, and started listening to random audio sermons there.

Turns out, they are actually self admittedly Hyper-Calvnists and their sermons were the first time I ever encountered the doctrine of election!


----------



## grizzlor (Mar 4, 2009)

We were in the process of making a new church directory at our church and I was looking at our old directory and kept noticing the number of families that were now divorced, at least two per page.

I started thinking, "Shouldn't Christians live differently than the world." 

So I started looking into church discipline. As it turns out it seemed to me that only reformed churches even talk about church discipline. This lead me to men like Mark Dever and Paul Washer. 

God opened my eyes and I then started seeing the Doctrines of Grace and sovereignty of God on every page of the Bible.

Finally a sermon by Paul Washer - Particular Redemption and Missions answered my last questions and doubts and the Puritan Board encourages me daily.

So it was the church directory that led me the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 7, 2009)

RC Sproul's radio program Renewing Your Mind. He kept mentioning Jonathan Edwards, the Puritans, the Reformation etc. I'd say  and  and . Then I started actually   and said , then said . Now I'm  and hopefully on my way to 

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 01:31:31 EST-----



SemperEruditio said:


> Articles at Monergism.com



Oh


YEAH!!!!!


----------

